# prayers needed



## foulhook13 (Jan 4, 2006)

Over the years I have witnessed the power of prayer from the dedicated followers of this board. My little girl is having surgery tomorrow and I'm asking for your prayers for her safety and a speedy recovery.

Thanks and God Bless


----------



## tennisplayer2 (Feb 6, 2008)

Prayers do work and I will say a prayer for your little girl.


----------



## melvinrod (Dec 13, 2006)

Prayers sent for healing.


----------



## fishguy (Nov 19, 2006)

Amen I will pray for your little girl


----------



## catndahats (Sep 15, 2005)

prayers for health and healing.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

You got it. Prayers for your little girl. Amen.


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

Praying to the Lord to place his healing hands on your daughter


----------



## jdipper1 (Jul 18, 2007)

Prayers sent.

GOD Bless


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Prayers sent for your little girl. Amen.


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Prayers sent from here keep us updated


----------



## Hurricane77551 (Jan 3, 2007)

Prayers going up!!


----------



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

Praying, what time is the surgery? And I know God knows all, but what's her first name?


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Lifting her up.


----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)

Prayers sent.


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

Prayers sent


----------



## majekman (Apr 22, 2006)

Prayers sent out an God Bless ur family.


----------



## Die Terrorists Die (Sep 18, 2009)

Prayers sent-


----------



## foulhook13 (Jan 4, 2006)

*Prayers*

My daughter Amanda's surgery went excellent and my little girl is in recovery and doing great. Thanks to all the 2coolers for the prayers and well wishes. This is an awesome sight with awesome folks. Thanks again and God Bless.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Amen foulhook13 - that is great news! Praise the Lord. Thank you for keeping us posted. We will continue to pray for your precious little girl.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm late but i will send one up for a speedy recovery!


----------



## FishinCowboy (Sep 8, 2010)

Prayers Sent!!


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

God is faithful. Amen!


----------



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

Woohoo!


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Whodathunkit said:


> Woohoo!


x2 & Amen.


----------



## Hurricane77551 (Jan 3, 2007)

All Glory belongs to God!!!


----------

